# 'Fostering' For RSPCA...and Gumtree



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

Tabby cat for permanent adoption - 2yrs old male | Hammersmith | Gumtree

Surely RSPCA cannot be aware that people who foster for them are giving their charges away on Gumtree (of all places)? I foster for a small local charity and part of the agreement, even if you ADOPT from them, is that, in the event you cannot keep the cat, and presumably dog, it is returned to the charity and in fact remains their property at all times.

Call me old-fashioned, possums...


----------



## delca1 (Oct 29, 2011)

It says to contact them for the full adoption procedure..I would presume this means through the RSPCA.


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

delca1 said:


> It says to contact them for the full adoption procedure..I would presume this means through the RSPCA.


That's what I thought first of all, but if adoption is via RSPCA I doubt he would be free (I can't see it anyway)...someone I know paid, I think, about £80...a year or two back. And that was definitely an RSPCA adoption.


----------



## delca1 (Oct 29, 2011)

Good point, they always charge something.


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

Will see what I can suss out.


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

Why not simply email the nearest RSPCA branch about the advert?


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

OrientalSlave said:


> Why not simply email the nearest RSPCA branch about the advert?


Will see first what the person who placed the ad gives by way of explanation, and take it from there. It's the 'free' bit that concerns me. I know some fosterers advertise on Gumtree but an adoption fee always applies. Free cats on Gumtree can obviously end up in the wrong hands.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

I read the advert that this person adopted the tabby cat via Rspca and now wants to rehome him.

Rspca as far as i know do have contracts to say rescue cats have to be returned for rehoming but then nothing surprises me anymore.


----------



## CharlieChaplin (Dec 30, 2012)

If we ever gave our boys back we signed a contract saying we would contact CPL first and (I think) give them back. But then if they have no space......


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

Well...I emailed and got a very nice, well written and informative email back. Yes, it is an RSPCA adoption, potential adopter would have to fill out RSPCA adoption form and have home visit from RSPCA. The thing that still surprises me is that there is no mention of adoption fee. The charity I foster for now charges 100, unless the cat is really old and on meds in which case it is waived and they also offer help with vets' bills. If two are taken there is a reduction (a bit of a buy one get one half price job...not quite, but an incentive to take two). I cannot believe that RSPCA are so desperate to rehome that they don't charge.
But the cat is currently in a kind and caring home as far as I can see.


----------



## CharlieChaplin (Dec 30, 2012)

Lets hope he gets a great home!


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

I guess we should be greatful Rspca are trying to find homes instead of pts.


----------



## HoneyFern (Aug 27, 2009)

OrientalSlave said:


> Why not simply email the nearest RSPCA branch about the advert?


I've sent an email to the central & north east London branch of the RSPCA (going by the map it's not too far from the middle of London) as something about this doesn't seem right to me. Not heard back yet though.

The ad mentions RSPCA but doesn't say which branch, if any. I've fostered for my local RSPCA before and everything goes through them. Maybe it's something to do with the national RSPCA rather than a branch but they are less likely to use fosterers (anything they can't take usually goes to a local branch and is then fostered). For all I know, things may have changed now though.


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

Good. I once found an advert naming a Cats Protection branch, emailed them and eventually it got sorted.


----------

